# So I shot a deer......



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright, I shot a buck this evening under almost ideal circumstances, within my range and I don't think I've ever been this calm when I've shot an animal. The flight was true and looked great. I heard a good pop, the deer walks off, down hill, into the trees....

I waited a few minutes and quietly looked for my arrow and found it, clean pass through, but little to no blood. Small meat chunks, hair, no grease or fat, no odor or gastro-intestinal goop.

I slipped out to return in the morning.

My question is, where do you folks speculate I hit him? He was almost perfectly broadside and didn't move.

My shot was 116 yds. 











Ok, I lied about the yardage, but I bet I wadded your skivvies a bit. :wink:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My guess is you shot him right above the lungs in what I like to call "no man's land" between the spine and vitals. Often times little blood and very little damage to the buck. I hope I am wrong?? Good luck finding him. Hopefully you will find him bedded down and dead in the AM!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Jim, that was very helpful.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

If you need help looking I might just be up in the hills tomorrow.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

So are you going to tell us about the deer?


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Tree, did you find your deer? Let us know. I shot a Virginia whitetail in September and the story you told sounds very similar to mine except my shot was only 30 yards. :lol: I hit her and it sounded like I hit her with a paddle. She went down and got up and ran away. I found my arrow.... pass through shot with VERY little blood on the arrow. We backed out and gave the deer 2 hours. We would have waited longer but because it started to rain we went in to try and locate her before any blood trail was washed away... I hit the deer high, between the lungs and spine. Thats my best guess. Despite my best efforts we were not able to retrieve the deer.  I sure hope that your ending on this is a happy one. Best of luck.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I bet you find him!! I hope so anyway. Good luck man.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tree, 
Congrats, but you owe me one, I put you and Zim on the prayer roll tonight after all of you naughty behavior; you must admit that is literally Godspeed, 6:30 session and by 8 you are on here reporting it. Congrats and I hope it goes well!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Tree,
> Congrats, but you owe me one,* I put you and Zim on the prayer roll tonight after all of you naughty behavior*; you must admit that is literally Godspeed, 6:30 session and by 8 you are on here reporting it. Congrats and I hope it goes well!


 :lol: :lol: ........Just keep doing that Huge29, it's gonna take wwwaaaaaaaayyyyyyy more than once..........brother !!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

And the answer is...... No man's land.

After I shot him last night and found the arrow, I glassed a few deer across the canyon, one of which was a buck chasing a doe. The Light was too low to see exactly what he was, besides that he was a buck.

Fast forward to this morning. Berg and I got on the blood trail almost immediately and followed it down into the canyon. I suspected it ran out just before the exact point where I'd seen the buck just before dark. Later this morning we watched as the buck pushed a round 2 does with no apparent problems.

Guess I'll have to go get him monday. Thanks for all of the input, especially the invaluable information from fatbass.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Man! Tough luck on the buck.. But it happens.. All that said ,, and not trying to be an a-- wipe, But, darn,,, you must be one heck of a shot,, at 116 yards.. that kill zone had to be about the size of a quarter.. Have to start calling you MR. Byron Ferguson...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey fudd, you missed the last part.

The shot was actually only 45yds. :wink:


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

ME BAD!!


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

I was watching a way nice buck with some does in the saddle west of the old trail from my dads the other night. I hope that you get your buck.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

well we gave you plenty of time did you get him?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope, but I've watched him chase does for the last couple of weeks. Maybe this week. :wink:


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

good luck


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Nope, but I've watched him chase does for the last couple of weeks. Maybe this week. :wink:


Just 'cause you branded him, now you think you can claim him? :lol:

Also, good luck!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, Thanks for the 'good lucks'. It worked, I just hung one in the shed. Woo hoo!

I was on a real nice 4 pt. a few hours before I killed this one. I had him @ 26 yds, but I had some small branches in the way and was hiking with my bow drawn, trying to get a shot. I never had what I thought to be the ideal shot and he bailed. 

Later, I was stalking in on a deer and actually ended up shooting a different one than the one I was stalking. 48.5 yds, he ran 80 yds and his liver and lung were jello. Not a monster, but I'm a happy camper, especially after passing an iffy shot for a good one later.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats tRee! And the pics are located.....??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Aint got none yet. I accidentally skinned him a few minutes ago, but I left it on from the shoulders up for a mug shot. :wink:


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice work T was it the 4 point that we have the sheds to?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

48.5 yards ?? _O\ 

Good job Tree !!........where at do you live ?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Tree, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job...........as Napolian would say.....................LUCKEEEEEEE!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Good job Tree !!........where at do you live ?


In the Tree house. DUH!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Its about time...J/K Now is it finally my turn to come up and have you take me out for a hunt.

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job Tree !!........where at do you live ?
> ...


Oh Boy....I fell for that one..... *\-\* *\-\*

And......I think we're evened up again Lokey Boy !! *(())*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

pintail said:


> Nice work T was it the 4 point that we have the sheds to?


No, but it could be his offspring! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats. Lets see some pics.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I love you.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I love you.


What a waste of your 1000th post!! haha just kiddin. So where is this mystery buck Treeman?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hanging in the shed.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job Tree... glad you got one and at 48 yards, thats pretty sweet!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job tree


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

how long do we have to wait for pictures.....?????? jeez what is it with this tree guy. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I just killed a 256 5/8 inch buck he is in the "shed" I will post pictures next year sometime.... :roll:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

north slope said:


> I just killed a 256 5/8 inch buck he is in the "shed" I will post pictures next year sometime.... :roll:


Nice work NS was it the Buck that we have the sheds to?


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

nice coop


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

pintail said:


> nice coop


I called you to come get it but you didn't answer so NS came and stuck him.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I just killed a 256 5/8 inch buck he is in the "shed" I will post pictures next year sometime.... :roll:


I hate you.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

How many does that make for you this year? Maybe it is all BS. :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Tree is having a BBQ...


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Hey fatbass, is that some Jimmy and Porter? If so I am all over this BBQ :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

You home brew too....Tree has been telling me for 6 months that he would make me some home brew and still nothing! I am not picky when it comes to my beverages. Especially when its a nice tall frosty one! :wink:


----------

